# Utah Man Takes National Photo Contest



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

More than 2,000 images taken by photographers in 44 states and territories were submitted in the fourth annual National Wildlife Refuge Photo Contest.

The top prize was awarded to Ted Steinke, for an image of dueling northern harriers taken at the Bear River Migratory Bird Refuge, UT.

Congratulations Ted!

See all the fantastic pics at: http://www.refugeassociation.org/contes ... nners.html


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Ted has some good stuff. Take a peek at his site:

http://www.greatwildlifeimages.com/main-gallery.htm


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Ted has some good stuff. Take a peek at his site:
> 
> http://www.greatwildlifeimages.com/main-gallery.htm


Yeah, amazing isn't it?


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

Ted is a good friend of mine and spends alot of time in the field taking photo's. He is a pro at what he does. Good going Ted.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Ted has some good stuff. Take a peek at his site:
> 
> http://www.greatwildlifeimages.com/main-gallery.htm


WOW!! I love all of those!!! Thanks for the link Thresh


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Those pictures are fantastic!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

UTAH, UTAH, UTAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Are harriers a hawk? I see them all over.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Are harriers a hawk? I see them all over.


Yes, harriers are a type of hawk.

The Northern Harrier was originally called the Marsh Hawk. It is a very common hawk of open areas, especially wide and flat marshy habitats like those surrounding the Great Salt Lake.

The Salt Lake International Airport is a great place to watch them.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Great job Ted couldn't happen to a better guy Congrats.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Good to see a Ute fan win.


----------

